# magkaroon without an object



## Qcumber

Is R3 correct despite the fact the verb has no object?

Q: May gintô ká bá? = Do you have gold?
R1: Óo, mayroón akó. = Yes, I have got some.
R2: Hindî, walâ ná akó. = No, I have got no more.
*R3: Nagkákaroón pá akó. = I still have some.*
R4: Nagkákaroón akó ng kauntî. = I have got a little.
R5: Hindî nagkákaroón akó ng anumán. = I haven’t got any.


----------



## ppno

Nope.

I still have some. = Mayroon pa ako.
I have got a little. = Mayroon pa akong kaunti.
I haven't got any. = Hindi ako nagkaroon.


----------



## Qcumber

ppno said:


> Nope.
> I still have some. = Mayroon pa ako.
> I have got a little. = Mayroon pa akong kaunti.
> I haven't got any. = Hindi ako nagkaroon.


OK, I misplaced *akó *in R5, but you do rewrite it without any object. So why did you say "nope"? *
Also, why do you say *nagkaroón*, not *nagkákaroón*?


----------



## Aku

Qcumber said:


> Is R3 correct despite the fact the verb has no object?
> 
> Q: May gintô ká bá? = Do you have gold?
> R1: Óo, mayroón akó. = Yes, I have got some.
> R2: Hindî, walâ ná akó. = No, I have got no more.
> *R3: Nagkákaroón pá akó. = I still have some.*
> R4: Nagkákaroón akó ng kauntî. = I have got a little.
> R5: Hindî nagkákaroón akó ng anumán. = I haven’t got any.


 

Yes, R3 can stand without an object. In this case, the object is implied.

Note however that R3 is better translated into English as *I still get/receive some*. While, *R4: Nagkakaroon ako ng kaunti = I get/receive a little. *And, *R5: Hindi ako nagkakaroon ako ng anuman... = I do not get/receive any...*

On the other hand,

1. I still have some. = Mayroon pa ako.
2. I haven't got any. = Wala ako. *_Any_ in this case may be implied.


----------



## Qcumber

Aku said:


> Note however that R3 is better translated into English as *I still get/receive some*. While, *R4: Nagkakaroon ako ng kaunti = I get/receive a little. *And, *R5: Hindi ako nagkakaroon ako ng anuman... = I do not get/receive any...*





Aku said:


> On the other hand,
> 1. I still have some. = Mayroon pa ako.
> 2. I haven't got any. = Wala ako. *_Any_ in this case may be implied.



So you mean *magkaroón* rather means "get / receive" than "have".
Interesting.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> So you mean *magkaroón* rather means "get / receive" than "have".
> Interesting.


 
*magkaroon *(infinitive) means "to have"
*nagkakaroon* can be in _simple present_ or _present progressive_ form

*magkaroon* means to have something but it _implies_ that you are getting or receiving that something from a known or unknown source


----------

